
Movim's Architecture - oneowl
https://nl.movim.eu/?blog/edhelas@movim.eu/how-s-made-movim-part-i-the-architecture-CCA7If
======
PaulHoule
Asyncio for PHP. You learn something new every day.

~~~
oneowl
Yeah. It was a very good read. I could never have thought that you could use
xmpp protocol for microblogging! Movim's the only platform that does that as
far as I can tell.

